# Uqm powerphase pro 135 & 220



## Stigjacobsen (May 14, 2018)

Dear Sir, what is the price of the HD220, and what is the prize of the lot (3) motors, included inverters ? Collected in US. Best Regards Stig Jacobsen, Denmark.


----------



## Petter BT (Jan 6, 2022)

Stigjacobsen said:


> Dear Sir, what is the price of the HD220, and what is the prize of the lot (3) motors, included inverters ? Collected in US. Best Regards Stig Jacobsen, Denmark.


Hi Stig, did you ever use all the 3 motors?, if you bought them. I am looking for a PP 135.


----------

